# IPGear log



## Queefer (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been using QV equipoise at 600mg per week and QV cyp at 1000mg per week that I got from IPGear.  I weighed in at 277lbs this morning at around 8% bodyfat.  I will be updating log regularly.   If you guys have any questions, please ask.  Thankyou


----------

